# Brittney Griner



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

<object width="448" height="374"><param name="movie" value="http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshh3q1R55Bhd3D6Zop4"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /></param><embed src="http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshh3q1R55Bhd3D6Zop4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" width="448" height="374"></embed></object>


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm guessing that she'll break all NCAA women's dunking records.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

probably so, but I'm sure they will be alot more aggressive with her in the NCAA


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

She'll definitely have to get a bit stronger, and add some weight, but there's no reason why she wouldn't, considering the training any college program gives to its players. And 6'8 will always be 6'8.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I hope she stays in Tx, but I doubt it


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Has there been any info on where she's considering?


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

She's only a high school junior right? Wow the hype next year will be a tough road.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

According to HoopGurlz she is committed to Baylor.

http://www.hoopgurlz.com/players/top/2009


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Baylor? I'm guessing it's a close to home kind of choice.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Waco,Tx not close & not really far.....I like it!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It's definitely nice to see her picking a school other than the usual powers, like Connecticut and Tennessee.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Her line last night: 29pts_14rbs_11 blks_9assist


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It's the assists that surprise me (along with most everyone else.) 

Did you catch the game? I wonder how many assists were pass-outs and how many were passes to cutters and so on.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Didn't see it, between watching the Rockets & UofH....she has a nice squad around her


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Is she even done growing?


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Her line last night: 29pts_14rbs_11 blks_9assist


That is a huge line even for high school basketball. :clap2:


----------

